# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  recording of accent

## basurero

ZDRAVSTVUJTE 
I want to make a recording of my accent to see what people think. Does anyone know a good sentance to say which uses a good variety of sounds? 
thank ya

----------


## Dogboy182

Теплый летний вечер, звонит труба, на жидкокристаллическом табло 
с подсветкой, наблюдаю время – двадцать два ноль два – отвечаю «да», 
слышу голос Светки:
«Ало, Жень, ты где, а?»  
There you go. One sentence. That should test the abilities of even the seasoned Russian learner.

----------


## Dogboy182

I know we arnt supposed to post songs but, lets just call is a lyric. And lets just say its for the sake of learning or science or something.

----------


## BlackMage

I recorded it so everyone can hear what a thick American accent sounds like.  Please don't laugh too hard.  ::  
EDIT: I updated the attachment.  It's louder now.

----------


## basurero

Well here it is! Please be honest and tell me seriously what you think. Don't think that because it is so bad you need to be nice to me, if you do that i'll never improve. How heavy is my accent? Any tips on how to improve? 
thank you so much for taking the time to do this for me! 
I've got to this in two parts becuase it's too big....

----------


## basurero

second part...

----------


## Dogboy182

Pretty good i think! I think maybe the p in вече*р*  could be a bit stronger. Also the soft letters in двацать, ноль, жень sound a little too hard. But i have this problem too. Mostly because i just forget when i talk too fast. Also the слышу sounds like слишу.

----------


## mishau_

to *BlackMage* 
Алё, Жень, ты где? А? - no accent at all. About the rest, I'm afraid I could't catch much,  for it was to weak, turn your amp up on ten, after all.  :: 
That's funny, cos that guy on the tape presented by Dogboy182 imitates black rap pidgin, so maybe Americans don't even need to speak without  an accent.  ::    *To basurero*
not *Жьен*, but *Жень*. Can you see the difference? Hushing sounds don't need to be reduced to "с-с-с-".   

> Does anyone know a good sentance to say which uses a good variety of sounds?

 _Всех скороговорок не перескороговоришь, не перевыскороговоришь._ 
you can also try this test http://logos.pp.ru/I_do/Logos-Control.htm

----------


## BlackMage

I've updated my audio file.  It's louder.

----------


## mishau_

ной - ноль
отвешаю - отвечаю 
остальное, в общем, без акцента

----------


## BlackMage

Of the few Russians I know, one is a recent immigrant.  (He came about 3 years ago.)  He seems to think that I sound like a Russian who emigrated in youth, so that my accent was kinda corrupted.  He says most Russians here have American accents when they speak Russian and Russian accents when they speak English.

----------


## net surfer

*BlackMage*, 
по*дь*светкой
два*дь*цать 
They sounds soft and they should be hard. Everything else is good. Good job!

----------


## синичка

I already wanted to record something, but I hadn't thought of a nice piece of text yet, when this thread started. So I thought I'd just record this sentence, too.
Could you comment on my pronunciation as well? Thanks.

----------


## mishau_

"Аллё, Жень ты где, а?"  I couldn't hear any accent.  Yet the previous words are read a bit stumblingly. The first word, "теплый", is very indistinct, too.

----------


## basurero

Yo, thanks for the comments!  
as for перескороговоришь, не перевыскороговоришь which syllables are stressed?

----------


## mishau_

> as for перескороговоришь, не перевыскороговоришь which syllables are stressed?

 перескороговорИшь, не перевЫскороговоришь

----------


## Orpheus

Yeah, I'm not going to bother with that, because my accent is way too American, and my recordings make me sound like a child of 5 years. Strange. But anyway, I was wondering if that was a real song? I'm not normally fond of rap, but anything in russian I'll subject myself to! If it's a song, what's it called, and who sings it?

----------


## Orpheus

I can't make out any of the endings of any of the words....in fact, half of the words sounds smothered together. I can't hear the S either. I'm going to print this up and ask a russian to pronounce it for me word by word....I can barely say zhidkokrastallicheskom.

----------


## Orpheus

I can't make out any of the endings of any of the words....in fact, half of the words sounds smothered together. I can't hear the S either. I'm going to print this up and ask a russian to pronounce it for me word by word....I can barely say zhidkokrastallicheskom.

----------


## basurero

Here we go what do you think? Is this some kind of Russian tounge twister?

----------


## mishau_

That's not bad. At least everything is correct and understandable.

----------


## Orpheus

> Pretty good i think! I think maybe the p in вече*р*  could be a bit stronger. Also the soft letters in двацать, ноль, жень sound a little too hard. But i have this problem too. Mostly because i just forget when i talk too fast. Also the слышу sounds like слишу.

 I still can't tell the difference between ы/и. I wonder if there's anything on this forum about that...

----------


## BlackMage

If you speak well but with an accent all the Russian women will think your accent is exotic and sexy.

----------


## Lampada

> Here we go what do you think? Is this some kind of Russian tounge twister?

 Очень хорошо!  Даже не знаю, к чему придраться.  Хорошее произношение с приятным акцентом.   ::

----------


## MikeM

> Well here it is! Please be honest and tell me seriously what you think. Don't think that because it is so bad you need to be nice to me, if you do that i'll never improve. How heavy is my accent? Any tips on how to improve? 
> thank you so much for taking the time to do this for me! 
> I've got to this in two parts becuase it's too big....

 I hear *ветер* вместо *вечер*, but overall very good job!

----------


## MikeM

> I recorded it so everyone can hear what a thick American accent sounds like.  Please don't laugh too hard.

 Your accent is not thick at all and I am not even sure if it sounds that much American... ! Great job!

----------


## MikeM

> I already wanted to record something, but I hadn't thought of a nice piece of text yet, when this thread started. So I thought I'd just record this sentence, too.
> Could you comment on my pronunciation as well? Thanks.

 It's great! I don't understand how you do this guys!   ::  Yes, I can hear some accent, but not in every word, and it is not strong and not distracting at all!.

----------


## basurero

> I hear ветер вместо вечер, but overall very good job!

  

> Очень хорошо! Даже не знаю, к чему придраться. Хорошее произношение с приятным акцентом.

  

> That's not bad. At least everything is correct and understandable.

 Большое спасибо всем за полезные советы и комплименты!  ::    

> If you speak well but with an accent all the Russian women will think your accent is exotic and sexy.

 I like the sound of that, altough i've got a long way yet to go before i can speak freely      ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> If you speak well but with an accent all the Russian women will think your accent is exotic and sexy.

 How do you know that? Do you think that Russian women like men speaking Russian with an accent?   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  If you speak well but with an accent all the Russian women will think your accent is exotic and sexy.   How do you know that? Do you think that Russian women like men speaking Russian with an accent?  :roll:

 If one's wallet is pretty thick than his accent becomes exotic and sexy :)

----------


## BlackMage

Well, American women have a thing for guys with accents, so I merely applied similar logic to Russian women.  (Surely a mistake on my part, as Russian and American women have very little in common.)

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Well, American women have a thing for guys with accents, so I merely applied similar logic to Russian women. (Surely a mistake on my part, as Russian and American women have very little in common.)

 I've never been to the States, so I didn't know that American women have a thing for guys with accents. I don't think you made any mistake in applying the same logic to Russian women. It's sometimes very hard to tell the  difference between them.   

> If one's wallet is pretty thick than his accent becomes exotic and sexy

 Especially true of Russian women who have limited funds compared to those of American women.

----------


## mishau_

> If one's wallet is pretty thick than his accent becomes exotic and sexy

 all the Russian women could go to any market and get out with a lot of guys with money and accents. From the USA (United States of Azerbaijan) and FRG (Federal Republic of Georgia)  ::

----------


## синичка

> "Аллё, Жень ты где, а?"  I couldn't hear any accent.  Yet the previous words are read a bit stumblingly. The first word, "теплый", is very indistinct, too.

  

> It's great! I don't understand how you do this guys!   Yes, I can hear some accent, but not in every word, and it is not strong and not distracting at all!.

 Thank you for the comments. Are there any specific things that I should work on (apart from just speaking more often so I will stumble less)?

----------

